# newbie to forum



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

gz fgh


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Wow! SWEET!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Welcome to HobbyTalk krazikev.

Bob Beers or Slot Car Johnnie are two people to ask about that Ferrari. Very nice collection. 

Randy.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*thankyou*

Thankyou guys, it is always nice to have a warm welcome, hey does anyone know about the slot car show that bob beers is runing in febuary at the huntington hilton in melvile ny?:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One heck of a colection. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome to the boards! Like you, I am very glad I held on to my cars all these years although I wish I had a few back that I traded in the early 90's.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*newbie*

It's like XMAS all over again! Some very nice cars. L:freak::freak:K like their in good condition. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome, Kev!

Good showing there! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob Beers has a Superbowl show every year and it's the biggest show of the year, I may have to make the trip this year.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Bob Beers has a Superbowl show every year and it's the biggest show of the year, I may have to make the trip this year.


When /Where?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome!This place is a great place:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

copperhead71 said:


> When /Where?


On Long Island, at the Huntingon Hilton on Route 110 in Huntington. It's right off exit 49 of the Long Island Expressway. I grew up in Huntington, my parents still live there... I go to the shows there every chance I get. The Superbowl show is traditionally Superbowl Sunday from 10-2. WIth any luck I'll be there...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Hmmmm...I'd like to know 'bout that Ferrari too. I have one with lightly whittled rear wells.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome krazikev. Some nice cars there. More pics buddy. We like pics!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing like opening up a time capsule and finding all your long lost stuff!!! Heck of a collection you got there!! Welcome!!! And yes, we are a visual bunch here!! :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW! sweet stash you have there! you could be busy tinkering for YEARS...

--rick


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*more pics coming*

thankyou guys, how big is the beers super bowl, do they have a track set up to race on, if not i think we should work something out, do you hear me bob?? :wave:, i love pics also!! i am excited to post more!! unfortunately i race rc cars, it takes up alot of time, but this is new to me again ( slot cars) so i have to find more time somewhere thanks again guys


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*Ok Here Are Some Pics, Bu Nothing Special*

WELL MY NEFPHEN IS SPEICAL!! here he is at the same age i was when i was getting all these cars, this is the first time he is opening all the boxes i have in the attic of parts, bodys, cars, ect. with me, look at that pile we dumped out that he is going threw in the pic. we must have done 20 or more piles in the last few weeks or so, ahhh the look in his eyes, he is learning all this slot car stuff for the last two months. He also made this work bench and shelfs with chassis, he seperated some parts and put them in draws. i guess he is hooked ! well no more of that i know you all want more pics, comimg soon i promise!! i am having good bonding with him with all this that i just forget, sorry everyone. WOW this is great to get back into!! p. s.- that women on the hood of the red car comes out and helps me with my cars late at night when my nefphew is gone e ee e ha ha:thumbsup:
View attachment 93649


View attachment 93650


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

where you from Kev?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*where am I ?*



sethndaddy said:


> where you from Kev?


i live in upstate ny, but i will definitly be at the superbowl show! sounds great, i have to e-mail bob about some racin, come on guys let RACE THIS THINGS LIKE WE DID AS KIDS!!!! :thumbsup: SPREAD THE WORD!! LETS ALL E-MAIL BOB!!!!!:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Just like Krazikev (or is that Crazy Kev' ?) I held on to the bulk of my slots from my Boyhood.I Still also have a T-Jet '69 Pontiac GTO conv in the same color that I bought from Bob's Hobby shop on Gravesend Neck road in BKLYN ,NY in 1970 for......... $2.00 !
In my later teenage years I "outgrew" them & I put my cars in a basement drawer . I went on to other things in life, 1:1 scale cars,college,relationships & career's as my HO slot's slumbered throughout the years in their dark tomb.
In 1989 I " rediscovered" HO slot cars & started to go to the HO-LI show's & then learned resin casting & other skills.
I just love this $#!+ to death !



"From my cold dead fingers!"
Neal:dude:


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

1scalevolvo said:


> Just like Krazikev (or is that Crazy Kev' ?) I held on to the bulk of my slots from my Boyhood.I Still also have a T-Jet '69 Pontiac GTO conv in the same color that I bought from Bob's Hobby shop on Gravesend Neck road in BKLYN ,NY in 1970 for......... $2.00 !
> In my later teenage years I "outgrew" them & I put my cars in a basement drawer . I went on to other things in life, 1:1 scale cars,college,relationships & career's as my HO slot's slumbered throughout the years in their dark tomb.
> In 1989 I " rediscovered" HO slot cars & started to go to the HO-LI show's & then learned resin casting & other skills.
> I just love this $#!+ to death !
> ...


hey thats great to hear from people like you, my friends did not get into this when we were kids like i did, i am still diging up alot more stuff, i dont know what i have but i will keep ya all posted, my dads attic where i stored all this stuff is packed with boxes of this stuff, he was very cool to keep it up there for all this time, thank god the attic was climate control, probably cause it is a attic/bedroom, but more attic space.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

You were very lucky in that respect.My Father wanted me to throw out that stuff ( " if your not gonna use it any more throw it out ! "). Fortunately I ignored him !:jest::tongue:


Neal:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool stuff, cute kid, funny hat. (just like the one *I* had. LOL)


----------

